# ACCUMAX SOLENOIDS



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)

ACCUMAX SOLENOIDS $5.85 PER SOLENOID SAME DAY SHIPPING NO LIMIT


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Sep 29 2009, 01:29 PM~15219711
> *ACCUMAX SOLENOIDS $5.85 PER SOLENOID SAME DAY SHIPPING NO LIMIT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: howmuch 1 box


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)

30 in a box = $175


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Sep 30 2009, 01:31 PM~15223365
> *30 in a box = $175
> *


 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

damm these are gettin stupid cheap ...i remember paying 11.00 each a few years ago


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

how much for 6 shipped to 47201


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Sep 29 2009, 03:29 PM~15219711
> *ACCUMAX SOLENOIDS $5.85 PER SOLENOID SAME DAY SHIPPING NO LIMIT
> *


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

NEED 15 SHIPPED TO HOUSTON....


----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Sep 29 2009, 07:31 PM~15223365
> *30 in a box = $175
> *


ill take 30 shipped to Hawaii 96797. lmk thanhs homie. got a pay pal?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Sep 30 2009, 10:44 AM~15228478
> *how much for 6 shipped to 47201
> *



still waiting for a pm back i need them


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)

PLEASE CALL THE SHOP (816) 471-1957 OR CELL (913)915-9519 CHAD


----------



## soriano (Apr 24, 2008)

:0


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THA_R_O_C88 (Nov 3, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE YOUR RUNNING LOW  MAKE SURE YOU SAVE ME ONE FOR SATURDAY :thumbsup:


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)

I GOT YOU


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Oct 1 2009, 08:09 PM~15244488
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Those boxes on the bottom are not happy! 

Oh, you need 6? Let me climb my beanstalk and get them for you. 

Great deal...


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)

WELL TODAY IS HERE AND THE BLOCK PARTY IS ON LOTS OF CUSTOM CARS FROM THE 4 STATE AREA BRING THE KIDS 1325 TRACY KCMO 2000+ PEOPLE TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

_*TTT*_

How much for 10 shipped to 76040/TX


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY KC (Sep 26, 2009)

:biggrin: wow


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)

CASE SPECIAL $150 PLUS SHIPPING ON SALE


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

need 5 shipped to HOUSTON..77089....LMK....PAYPAL READY...


----------



## PiMp0r (Jun 24, 2008)

got a pm


----------



## PiMp0r (Jun 24, 2008)

Wating on a reply for shipping


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Oct 16 2009, 11:56 AM~15376484
> *CASE SPECIAL $150 PLUS SHIPPING ON SALE
> *


whats the shipping to 15202


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)

shipping in the us is $24 per case $13 per 15 and $11 under 15


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)

Hello All,

We have our credit card system up and running, still have several boxes left.

Let get the rest of these out of here!!!!!!


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)

Worldwide!!!!

Case going to the UK!!

3 cases left!!!

Don't miss out on this deal!!!


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

need 6 shipped to 93702 pm me homie paypal ready also


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)

PM sent


Thanks again to everyone for the support!!!


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY KC (Sep 26, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)

Got a couple of Noids left, who wants them?


----------



## KANDI SALES (Nov 3, 2009)

This is the new ID for King of Kandi sales

And look what just rolled in!


----------



## KANDI SALES (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey 
we do still sell half cases and single noids
lol

Hit us up!!!


----------



## KANDI SALES (Nov 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## young1baby (Mar 27, 2009)

I need 10 solenoids shipped to 31792


----------



## KANDI SALES (Nov 3, 2009)

PM sent!!


----------



## KANDI SALES (Nov 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## KANDI SALES (Nov 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## KANDI SALES (Nov 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## KANDI SALES (Nov 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Do you carry 10A-F1026?


----------



## KANDI SALES (Nov 3, 2009)

the single post, we can get them but the ones we have in stock are the 2 post.
personally i like the 2 post better


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

any reason why?


----------



## KANDI SALES (Nov 3, 2009)

im old school, just like the way they look.

I have heard the single post are suppose to be a little more heavy duty.

Haven't really heard about any problems


----------



## KANDI SALES (Nov 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

STILL NEED AN ADDRESS TO SEND PAYPAL TO FOR 6 SOLENOIDS SHIPPED TO 93702 :uh:


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

looking for 16 shipped to 60067, pm price & paypal address


----------



## Dlanc (Aug 10, 2009)

hey,
do you still have the noids? i am in need of 6 to 39552.
DL


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

I NEED TWO CASES IF YOU STILL HAVE THEM AVAILIABLE...GET AT ME ...THANKS...


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)

12 cases left $174 per case shipped anywhere in the us


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Feb 9 2010, 09:45 PM~16566464
> *12 cases left $174 per case shipped anywhere in the us
> *


Could use 12ea if you have any left. :biggrin:


----------



## d.j.Lowlife (Mar 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Feb 9 2010, 11:45 PM~16566464
> *12 cases left $174 per case shipped anywhere in the us
> *


do you have any more soleniods left????


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)

NOT TILL APRIL


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Mar 7 2010, 12:23 PM~16819738
> *NOT TILL APRIL
> *



Cool hit you up then. Do you have 3 prong switches too? Thanks.....


----------



## Elco (Aug 4, 2006)

hit me up when u get some more


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

whats the part number/model and whats the price for 2010?


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Mar 7 2010, 12:23 PM~16819738
> *NOT TILL APRIL
> *


 Did you get some in homie?


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

I have them in stock and I match his price at 5.85 ea


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Apr 28 2010, 01:50 AM~17327651
> *I have them in stock and I match his price at 5.85 ea
> *



pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

need some noids u still got them.


----------



## 1lowpup (Oct 18, 2007)

I need 6 shipped to 97301


----------



## og326 (Jan 2, 2004)

how many in a case??


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

I got them in stock and there are 30 in a case


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

how much for 12 noids shipped to 93901


----------



## og326 (Jan 2, 2004)

let me get half a case...


----------



## streetplayersdbo (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Jul 31 2010, 09:10 AM~18192623
> *I got them in stock and there are 30 in a case
> *



how much for 12 solenoids shipped to 89103


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)

WE ARE OUT RIGHT NOW


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetplayersdbo_@Aug 6 2010, 12:59 AM~18241876
> *how much for 12 solenoids shipped to 89103
> *


I have over 500 solenoids in stock at all times so bring it and my price is $5.85 ea and will be locked in at thAt price also I will drop price more when it comes to volume and we ship 6 dAys a week


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

damn gotta get me some soon, hell of a price


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

ill take a case of them please.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

I need 8 shipped to 92336


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Oct 29 2010, 01:55 PM~18941900
> *I need 8 shipped to 92336
> *


got mine today, brand new in box and fast shipping. thanks


----------



## cdee561 (Mar 10, 2011)

how much for 6 shipped to 32953?


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

price is no longer valid due to transportation and copper increases price is now $8.00 ea


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Mar 16 2011, 07:35 PM~20108953
> *price is no longer valid due to transportation and copper increases price is now $8.00 ea
> *


Solid dude to order from fast and you get what he says he sending :biggrin:


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

how much for a case to san diego?


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Mar 16 2011, 08:35 PM~20108953
> *price is no longer valid due to transportation and copper increases price is now $8.00 ea
> *


How much for 8 shipped to 80923. Thanks......


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

How much for a case shipped to Cold Lake Alberta Canada T9M 1Y4?? Thanks


----------



## trippleOGalex (Apr 8, 2009)

how much for 8 shipped to 20110?


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Sorry I'm out of stock till spring


----------



## trippleOGalex (Apr 8, 2009)

ok thanks do you know where i could get some accumax?


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

9 to 42031?


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sup case?


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CADDY92480 said:


> Sup case?


This topic and pricing no longer valid new topic soon


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE (Nov 9, 2008)

how much for 6 shipped to 90606


----------



## DANEMCINIS69 (Nov 15, 2010)

*ARE YOU STILL SELLING ACCUMAX SOLENOIDS?*

ARE YOU STILL SELLING ACCUMAX SOLENOIDS? IF SO, HOW MUCH AND HOW WOULD I BE ABLE TO ORDER THEM FROM YOU..I USE E-BAY WITH PAY PAL. DO YOU SELL THEM ON E-BAY? THANKS


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

kc63drop said:


> ACCUMAX SOLENOIDS $5.85 PER SOLENOID SAME DAY SHIPPING NO LIMIT


 need 2 boxes sent to houston pm me thanks bro or call 713 705 3729


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

Are these still forsale


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

STRICTLY1 said:


> This topic and pricing no longer valid new topic soon


TOPICS DEAD


----------



## 213lowrider (Oct 17, 2007)

sup, imbox me with a new contact number! want a case od noids,thanks


----------

